
Microsoft is killing legendary Paint after 32 years - arunpjohny
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/2017/07/24/microsoft-killing-legendary-paint-32-years/
======
Qub3d
>"It marked Paint as 'deprecated' in a list of apps and features that may be
removed from the software, meaning the app is 'not in active development and
might be removed in future releases'."

Not quite "killing" just yet. I imagine that either Paint3D or a similar
program will be phased in to replace it, though. Microsoft is pushing the
creator angle on their in-house PC designs, and I wouldn't be surprised if
they have a more serious "prosumer" application in the works.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14835878](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14835878)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14837260](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14837260)

------
Artlav
Didn't they kill it back in Windows 7 (or maybe Vista)?

The whole attraction of Paint was that it was a KISS pixel-level editor, and
it ceased to be so in the latter versions of Windows.

